# Hiding all day



## White_Lotus (Aug 8, 2009)

Usually my tegu will come out of her hide to bask real quick get some food then hide again but for the past couple days she's hid all day long...not coming out at all...not even moving i put a mouse in there(f/t) and she still didnt budge i'm kinda worried about her i feel more comfortable when she's out and eatingi hope everything is ok :fc can anyone give me some insight as to whats going on, i know i shouldnt dig her out and i wont but i'm kind of worried and curious as to why she's been in there all day long


----------



## cornking4 (Aug 8, 2009)

My tegu did this all last week... Dug, didn't eat much, hid all day, etc. Then, four days later, he shed his skin and returned to his usual self. Is the black on his belly pattern a dull grey, or a vibrant black? If it's dull, he's shedding. The only other thing I can think of is that he's starting to slow down for hibernation.


----------



## White_Lotus (Aug 8, 2009)

actually now that you mention it i noticed she's in the beginning of a shed a shed but this is odd..she's gone through plenty of sheds with me and has never done this...thanks anywho i'm glad she isnt sick or anything


----------



## cornking4 (Aug 8, 2009)

Same thing here... Mine's never done that before, but he was digging and trying to bury himself in the humid substrate to absorb moisture. Once I soaked him and replaced his dry substrate with really damp stuff, he started coming out again, then shed. I think when they're too dry they bury themselves and stop basking during shed.


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Aug 8, 2009)

White_Lotus said:


> Usually my tegu will come out of her hide to bask real quick get some food then hide again but for the past couple days she's hid all day long...not coming out at all...not even moving i put a mouse in there(f/t) and she still didnt budge i'm kinda worried about her i feel more comfortable when she's out and eatingi hope everything is ok :fc can anyone give me some insight as to whats going on, i know i shouldnt dig her out and i wont but i'm kind of worried and curious as to why she's been in there all day long




my GUs are slowing down by the end of August will be hibernating. they hibernate August till april for me.


----------



## cornking4 (Aug 8, 2009)

Is there a way to prevent them from hibernating, JD?


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Aug 8, 2009)

cornking4 said:


> Is there a way to prevent them from hibernating, JD?



well bro you can keep the lights on 12 hours/12 hours off. and keep temps up. But they may still sleep alot and spend lots of time in the hide. not eatin. Its recommended to hibernate GUs if you are interested in breeding and is needed for reproduction. But if your not interested in breeding and want your GU awake thats up to you bro :-D


----------



## cornking4 (Aug 8, 2009)

I don't plan on breeding... I just don't want to only see him for 7 months of the year. I don't care if he slows down, I just don't want him to hibernate completely. Do they respond well to lengthened photoperiod?


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Aug 8, 2009)

cornking4 said:


> I don't plan on breeding... I just don't want to only see him for 7 months of the year. I don't care if he slows down, I just don't want him to hibernate completely. Do they respond well to lengthened photoperiod?



bro you can keep your light on for 12 hours off 12 I havent seen any bad effects of a lengthened photoperiod. but I do hibernate my GUs. Ive had rescues that I didnt hibernate but they did slow down some but kept eatin just less active.


----------



## White_Lotus (Aug 8, 2009)

mine been slowing down for the past month or so...i kind of want her to hibernate but also not really...if she hibernates and i get a 2nd tegu at least that one can catch up on growth a little bit and i have a tank that i bought that i'm waiting for and i'd rather her not get too big for the cage she has now...but as cornking4 said i'd rather see her for more than 7 months of the year and i really don't plan on breeding...why do they need to hibernate in order to breed??


----------



## cornking4 (Aug 8, 2009)

For proper ovulation and sperm production.


----------



## White_Lotus (Aug 9, 2009)

hm..interestng


----------

